# what gauge is this machine?



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

Empisal Knitmaster Knitting Machine

and the Empisal Mini Schnell-Stricker Knitting Machine


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Probably standard gauge, 4.5mm


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

both of them?


----------



## scholesd (Jun 9, 2012)

Look at the bed. On a standard there should be 200 needles which should measure around 35 and a quarter inches from the first to the last.


----------



## tarrwb (Mar 30, 2013)

Both machines were made by Singer/Studio's for the UK and are 4.5 standard gauge machines.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You can't say that as not all 4.5 machines are the same length, therefore fewer needles. 


scholesd said:


> Look at the bed. On a standard there should be 200 needles which should measure around 35 and a quarter inches from the first to the last.


----------



## scholesd (Jun 9, 2012)

But if there are 200 needles then they will measure 35 and a quarter. Obviously if there are less needles then it will be proportionately less.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

i know the mini is a half bed but the gauge should run the same as a full bed.
i just put in a bid for the mini hoping that it is a standard to find gauge machine.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

oh yeah does anyone remember the post that had the conversion to regular knitting needles what a 4.5 or 9mm was i can't find that post anywhwere


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It is the same as the other one. An adorable little machine that you could take anywhere with you.


brinawitch said:


> i know the mini is a half bed but the gauge should run the same as a full bed.
> i just put in a bid for the mini hoping that it is a standard to find gauge machine.


----------



## mb92382 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi: I have an Empisal Mini Instant Knitter. It has 60 needles on the bed, and the spacing is definitely 5mm - like the Passap. The latch needles have hook sizes about the same as any standard gauge.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> Empisal Knitmaster Knitting Machine
> 
> and the Empisal Mini Schnell-Stricker Knitting Machine


Seems like there are different opinions/answers here..why not take a measuring tape,preferably metal-the cloth ones will strech with time and not be accurate- and measure the distance between the needles on each machine in centimetres??you may have a tape with in on one side,cm on the other..

The distance between the 5mm Passap and the Japanese 4.5mm can sometimes be difficult to read..paricularly if you are not used to mm.I usually measure the distance between a group of needles to double check myself.Have seen so many answers to the question of needle-spacing on,for example-the Brothe HK 350 - some people say 6.5mm,other people say 7mm..so hard to determine sometimes by asking..IMHO-better to measure with the metal tape,particularly if that particular KM is no longer being made..then YOU know for sure!

Sandra


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

6 needles to an inch on the mini Schnell. Can't find my MM measuring tool


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The Knitmaster Empisal mini instant machine is classed as a standard bed machine. If you look at the following link it is on here.
http://www.knittingmachinemuseum.com/KM_Instant.php


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

well seems we are mostly in agreement that it is a standard gauge. 

next question is the Empisal the only MINI out there or are there other brands?
maybe ones that are more automatic

really want a mini and not sure if i have any choices


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

If the tension goes up to 14 and not just 10 you definitely have a 5mm gauge machine and it will knit 8ply/DK with ease. I have the Empisal 120 which has 160 sts and if you try using the tools for your usual 4.5 gauge on it they just do not fit by a smidgeon - that is the .5mm difference. Does this make sense? You have one fantastic manual machine. I am a great fan of these machines.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

A year ago, nearly to the day, I posted pics of my Empisal mini, wondering if it were a real machine and everyone assured me that it was. Haven't used it yet but it is virtually brand new in the box. I assumed it wasn't worth much. But a used one with parts missing just went for $90 on eBay! WOW! Believe I will think a little bit more of it now!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I have one and it is 4.5. A neat little machine


----------

